# Found pigeon, trying to release. Help?



## 5StarAnise (Oct 15, 2019)

Aloha! I'm from Hawaii, and found a pigeon I'm now trying to release. I'm posting the background deets below, but I would like some advice on trying to do a soft release? 

We found the pigeon about a month ago, and received a notice that we are not allowed to keep or feed the bird. He stays on our porch and sleeps on the porch light, and stays around the house. He's started going away for a bit during the day, and we're feeding him less (since I'm just about out of food haha) I don't know how to get him to stay away from the area. He has no fear of humans or cars, he struggles with the concept of water and will try to drink car windows and roofs. I don't have the heart to take him to the humane society where he will be Euthanized. I've reached out to local pigeon clubs who told me to put him in a small cage.. which is very helpful advice when you ask if they have any members interested in taking in a pigeon lol. 

My parents have driven him away from the house twice and dropped him off and he's always come back. Yesterday I dropped him off with a flock of similar pigeons about 4-5 miles from our house and he was back within the hour. I don't know if he's socialized with regular pigeons, a retired pigeon keeper said he could be a tame bird that had its band clipped and released because it wasn't up to par. Either way, dropping this bird off further and further away probably wouldn't work. 

So I figured a soft release might be my best option at the time, based on what I read on these forums. I just don't want him to be harassed by humans or die, either by Euthanasia or from predators. 


About Pedro - He's probably a blue bar pigeon, good keel, very attentive, talkative, acrobatic, and an absolute darling, loves to be around me and my dad. 


We were at a local shopping center one day when we found him. He was very friendly and would hop onto our arms and shoulders, and we took it home to avoid it being harassed by high school kids. It wouldn't eat bread or drink water, it could eat seeds though! (No cracked corn though, that picky boi) Aside from mites, it seems perfectly healthy right now. It's been about a month since we took it home, and we received a notice saying we no to the bird. I want him to survive in the wild or be taken in to a good home, I would keep him if it weren't for it being illegal and the fines. 

Sorry it's a bit all over the place, any tips are greatly appreciated!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for helping him. He seems domesticated. Is there any way to find a local pigeon enthusiast who might want to add him to his flock?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

This poor pigeon has proved to you that he does not want to live out there. He is used to humans, that's why he became so attached to you. He was probably used to being in captivity before you found him. His chances of survival out there is very slim. He won't just go away by himself, even if you start feeding him less.

Try harder to get him adopted, don't you have a friend that can take him? You can get him to drink water by dipping the tip of his beak (not over the nostrils) in a small bowl. Or start playing with the water by using your fingers, he will get interested.


----------



## 5StarAnise (Oct 15, 2019)

Thank you for the tips! Playing with the water definitely interests him. I'll also work harder trying to find someone to take him in. I have contacted two local pigeon associations on the island via facebook, but no one has shown interest. I have reached out to some pigeon people privately, but they didn't want the bird because they didn't have the genetics and didn't want to quarantine him. I'm hoping that I will find someone soon though. Are there any resources you would recommend to help find people? I'm willing to pay for a vet visit and some food if I could just find him a home. :,)


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

There is craigslist but it is important to check out potential adopters from there.


----------



## tiffy316 (May 21, 2016)

I'd be willing to give him a good home if you could ship him to me. I have 19 years of experience with doves and about 11 years of experience with pigeons.


----------



## Smush (Jun 30, 2019)

What specific island are you living on as I am on Maui and can find sanctuary for your bird here. There may be places where you are but need to know where you’re at. Thank you for caring.


----------

